# Any good remote control for Media center?



## Mummybun (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm looking a remote control for my media center but I have trouble in deciding which one to use with. Some people seems to have issue with the harmony so I am not quite sure now. Any recommendations would be appreaciated. Or even some free app.lol


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Never had a problem with my Harmony 659 and my Gateway HTPC, bummer others seem to be having problems with harmony. Lots of remote to choose from on ebay, I always liked the simple ones and I use a URC with mine.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Mummybun, by "media center" are you referring to Windows Media Center or your Home Theater system..

I have setup many Harmony's as well as URC and a few Control4... The Harmony is likely the one for you as the other two are only available through a professional AV service.....That being said I do highly recommend both URC and Control4 as a great remote / integration controller, if you have the means...If your looking at Harmony by Logitech, I recommend the 890 advanced or the 1100 with RF extender.... Harmony remotes are easy to program if you are computer and internet savy....:T


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Any universal remote will be able to work, I personally use URC as my entry level remote in my business but the Harmony units are not bad at all. If I recall correctly Microsoft and Logitech even got together to release a harmony based Media Center remote which had universal capabilities.


----------

